# What do i have here?



## shortyz (Feb 11, 2015)

i got this wood a while ago, the 2 pieces are around 8 ft in diameter 4” thick. I am not sure if this is a burl or not? I think the wood is cedar or cypress and was cut a long time ago… im not a wood expert and just came across these in a barn i found.

one piece is finished and the other is still a rough piece. any help on this stuff would be great, kind of a newbie


----------



## shortyz (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Definitely burl
Likely redwood, due to the size, since cedar doesn't get that big, and cypress isn't that uniformed, but I'll defer to others for their opinions.

Nice Find!!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't really have the experience to make a call but I'm thinking Sequoia.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

No idea what it was, but I'd sure like to know what it's going to be! Please keep us posted.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You have a very big coffee table.

Or a great conference table for a small office.

George


----------



## shortyz (Feb 11, 2015)

thanks guys, i live in vancouver, BC. is there any way of verifying these pieces by someone? also im looking at selling 1 or both, by the sounds of what you guys have said maybe i should keep one for myself 

any idea on a price? or who might be interested... ebay?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

shortyz said:


> thanks guys, i live in vancouver, BC. is there any way of verifying these pieces by someone? also im looking at selling 1 or both, by the sounds of what you guys have said maybe i should keep one for myself
> 
> any idea on a price? or who might be interested... ebay?


regester on this site and you will get your answare , scroll down to the information center , their is a Wood Identification & Characteristics of Wood , just regester , good luck i am a member their 

http://www.woodbarter.com/


----------

